# Becoming an online travel agent



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with becoming a travel agent online?

I write a tremendous amount of online reviews for this forum and others and have even had a few published by traditional media.

I also plan group trips for over 100 people for my kids school trips several times per year.

I would like to get a travel agent card so I can get discounts when I go on location scouting trips....hint-hint.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*We can make you a high preist in the church of travel free*



Steamboat Bill said:


> Does anyone have any experience with becoming a travel agent online?
> 
> I write a tremendous amount of online reviews for this forum and others and have even had a few published by traditional media.
> 
> ...



Be careful - don't sign on to one of those "we can get you a travel agent cards for $$$" deals. If you really want to do that work you should associate with a local travel agency and learn the job. But it is an industry in decline so they may not need any help - even volunteer.  The Internet is killing that career as it is many others.  But the travel agents are feeling it particularly hard.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 7, 2008)

The key question is ---- are there any legitimate online sources?

I don't want to be busted like someone that ordered a mail-order degree.

I am not interested in this as a career, just a nice perk. I can join ASTA for $250


----------



## mamadot (Apr 7, 2008)

I owned a online travel agency over 10 years ago then got out when the internet became popular and airlines cut commissions.  When you got 10% of of the ticket price it was great.  Since then airlines went to caps on % of commissions. Also to get your Iata card for discounts you have to show volume. I doubt you could get this working part time online. It takes full time, full service agency to do that now a days.


----------



## swift (Apr 7, 2008)

I could be wrong but doesn't Fern have some travel agent info? I seem to remember reading something.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 7, 2008)

I too have been toying with the idea. So far this looks the best.
www.travelathome.com
My wife and I have a meeting planed this week with a couple who have a home based travel agency that specializes in cruises.


----------



## vivalour (Apr 8, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Does anyone have any experience with becoming a travel agent online?
> 
> I write a tremendous amount of online reviews for this forum and others and have even had a few published by traditional media.
> 
> ...



I know someone who also wanted those travel perks (free flights and hotels) -- mainly because he couldn't afford to travel without them. He convinced hotels, airlines etc. that he was a freelance journalist (even though he could barely write) and sold a syndicated travel advice column to a chain of newspapers. He then began his freelance travel writing career. Needless to say, he was a convincing salesman. This was about 20 years ago, and I don't know if the travel business is still so generous, but you could give it a try... and add yet another "hat" to your collection....


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 8, 2008)

mamadot said:


> I owned a online travel agency over 10 years ago then got out when the internet became popular and airlines cut commissions.  When you got 10% of of the ticket price it was great.  Since then airlines went to caps on % of commissions. Also to get your Iata card for discounts you have to show volume. I doubt you could get this working part time online. It takes full time, full service agency to do that now a days.



WHle the internet has certainly had an impact on the travel agent business, you have hit the nail on the head as to the major factor that is killing it.  TA's used to get a good commission from the airlines for tickets they sold.  Customers paid the same price as if they bought from the airlines directly.  Then the airlines started cutting commissions, ultimately to zero.  The TA's had to tack on a fee to the customer to earn a living.  Cusotmers then had to pay more to use a TA, and the TA's take on each ticket sold went down.  That change in the dynamics of the business is what really killed it.

I used TA's as long as their price was the same as the airline, becuase they were more convenient, but when it started costing more, I started using the internet.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 8, 2008)

You probably can't join ASTA.  They have very strict requirements.  Can you meet them?  

*INDIVIDUAL* - To join as an individual Travel Agent Member, you must: 

Earn at least $5,000 annually from sales or management of the sale of travel
Abide by ASTA's Code of Business Ethics
Operate in accordance with all applicable laws of the company’s state of residence
Be located in the United States or its territories
Operate with the intention of making a profit as a travel professional
Have all required licenses to be a travel agent _(if required)_
You live in Florida, so you'll definitely need the license.  They'll make you prove you do.  They will probably ask for verification of your sales volume as well.

Fern


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 8, 2008)

A few years ago I became an "out agent" at a sucessful travel agency. I split my commisions with them but got all the perks. I worked at home but had the run of the office if I needed it. It didn't work for me because I wasn't computer savy but it might work for someone else with more ambition.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 8, 2008)

I have my own online travel company through another vendor, however, I also do all the travel for my friends, family, and kids school and sports teams.  I don't do it to make big $$ cause I don't want to work that hard at it (I also have a full-time just that pays my bills and allows me to travel), but the perks of being a TA are great, the tax write offs and some of the discounts gained, and lets face it, I just love to travel.  Also, it makes it easy for me to sell weeks at resorts that I own, offering larger accomadations for the same price as a hotel.  But again, you won't get rich doing this and I don't expect to...I am having fun at running this business and set realistic goals within my sphere of influence.  I also graduated from the Disney TA academy, Sandals TA academy and Marriott TA academy...and just keep adding more which gets me discounts and early knowledge of upcoming specials, and TA invitationals...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 8, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I also graduated from the Disney TA academy, Sandals TA academy and Marriott TA academy...and just keep adding more which gets me discounts and early knowledge of upcoming specials, and TA invitationals...



What is a Disney TA academy?

Has anyone else heard of - YTB Travel Network


----------



## Fletcher921 (Apr 8, 2008)

I also do outside sales for a local travel agency.  It was nicer when the airlines paid commission - I split 50/50 with the agency.  Now, it costs an agency to run a ticket - agents much charge a service fee just to run the ticket.  I used to work in the agency but not now.  And, since I only book friends and family - I am not going to charge a them a fee when my goal is to save them $$.  I still assist our friends when they need advise and do get a commission on car/hotel/cruise bookings.  The small pittance I make is good for vacation spending money!

Anyway - to answer your question - you might try to get in with your local agency, approach them and ask what their policies are regarding outside agents.  It is real nice having the local support when you have questions.  Having agents in the office a phone call away can be real comforting - especially when you are helping someone in an area that you have limited knowledge. 

If your goal is to simply get the benefits - look elsewhere - maybe a part time airline job!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bill,

Here's some info on the YTB Travel Agency

They've never been solvent.


Richard


----------



## lprstn (Apr 9, 2008)

The TA academies are Travel Agent Training courses provided by certain venders to acquaint you with their product so you can sell it to your clients.  This training when completed the TA gets emails of up and coming specials/events/commission incentatives and sometimes invitations to visit the property at a reduced rate.  Again I say with every business you have to chose what you want to gain from it, and be realistic, I don' plan on being a millionare by being a TA but I like making a small profit off of something I have been doing for myself and others for free for years.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 9, 2008)

YTB Travel Agency looks interesting.

I am not planning on this as a career...just to open doors for some perks. Besides, I plan several large trips for 100-300 people from my kids school as a 100% volunteer and get no bennies. The Hard Rock would NOT even give me the Lowes credit on my membership plan for booking 65 rooms.


----------



## Enrico (Apr 9, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> YTB Travel Agency looks interesting....



Do your homework on YTB....not a highly regarded company.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 10, 2008)

After talking to a couple who now limit their business to Cruises it looks like more work than it may be worth for me. The internet has turned every one into a vacation shopper including me.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Apr 11, 2008)

I tried it with Dugans Travel Agency.  They are an easy and inexpensive way to get started.  They give you a lot of information and help.  Unfortunately I had trouble finding customers.  My friends don't travel and I was working a full time job with people who didn't travel or already had their own travel agents.   Debby


----------



## geekette (Apr 12, 2008)

easyrider said:


> After talking to a couple who now limit their business to Cruises it looks like more work than it may be worth for me. The internet has turned every one into a vacation shopper including me.



That's my feel on it, given what I've seen over on Cruise Critic.  When the TAs start talking, there is much to be learned.  

I would think there are still more than my own organization that uses a TA for all air travel, but getting on their Preferred Vendor List would not be easy.

Sounds like a lot of time and hassle for a few perks.


----------



## Sthack (Apr 12, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Has anyone else heard of - YTB Travel Network



YES, we've gone to 2 YTB presentations in the last month.  I also love searching/making travel arrangements for family and friends, but I don't see where YTB would really benefit me unless I did it full time.  They will set up your own website and whenever a reservations is made from your site you'll get 60% commission and YTB gets 40% of it.  BUT as someone else mentioned, the commission is so minimal (eg; purchase a $300 ticket, the total commission could range from $5 - $10 depending on the airline/vendor).   What I did like about it is that you get the TA card (forgot the exact name of it) that will allow you to be eligible for discounts/upgrades that most other Travel Agents receives but paying the $450 start up fee and then $50 every month just don't justify it to me.  They will waive the $50 monthly fee if you get 6 people to sign up under you.......just another pyramid opportunity to me.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 12, 2008)

Unless you actually get an IATAN card, your not going to get many, if any at all perks, from anyone. IATAN is the International Airlines Travel Agent Network

In order to quality for an IATAN card you need to earn a certain amount of money each year in commissions. Your company must also cerify that you work at least 20 hours per week as a travel agent.

This year the amount is over $5000. To hit that threshold with a typical online agency you would need to sell over $100,000 worth of travel, assuming a 50/50 split. And thats assuming the company you sign up with is actually registered with IATAN.

Many online agencies are considered "card mills" by IATAN and get their privileges revoked each year

Travel providers have gotten smart about offering discounts to people just looking for discounts. Many will require online tests/courses on top of an IATAN card in order to qualify for any discounts.

As additional verification many travel providers will also require a copy of the travel companies IATAN list, which shows in detail your position with the company and how much you have earned in commissions during the last year.

Any company that tells you that your going to get all sorts of discounts by paying them $$ is lying to you. Take everything they tell you the same way you would if you were talking to a timeshare salesperson.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 12, 2008)

I did some superficial research on this topic to see if there were an easier way to rent timeshares than Vacation Properties regulated by Real Estate law.  So, I read the Florida Statutes for selling travel.  There are very rigorous laws related to be a licensed seller of travel in Florida.

Here are the Florida Statutes:  Florida Statutes Chapter 559, Seller of Travel

What I determined was that Real Estate law is good because you don't need to be insured and bonded to rent/lease Vacation Properties and receive a commission.  However, there are licensing requirements and the disclosures and paperwork is sizable.

To be a licensed seller of Travel, you need to be insured and bonded.  Otherwise, you can be an agent of a company licensed to sell travel and collect a commission legally.  So, Travel is dominated by MLM companies to get volume.  Think Amway.  You just need to pick your poison.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 12, 2008)

So...are there any easy, cheap, mail order travel agencies that someone can join simply to get personal perks and make an occasional trip for a group and not worry about making any money?

Probably not.


----------

